# I just ate a whole frozen pizza!!



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2008)

Well yesterday I got sick  and so I couldn't really eat much of anything for the rerst of the day, so dinnertime rools around today and I'm fucking starving. The solution? A frozen sausage pizza all to myself!!
Man that was good!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

I eat whole frozen pizzas all the time by myself. 
Pizza=Win


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Aug 3, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Pizza=Win


Love pizza.
If I had a shell and I were green, I'd be a teenage mutant ninja turtle for sure.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2008)

Pizza is awesome, no way I could eat a whole one though unless it was a personal size, lol.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 3, 2008)

> Pizza you make yourself because you're a man and you shouldn't be a slave to supermarket freezers when you can just grow a pair and make a fucking crust with some fucking sauce and throw on some cheese you grated yourself and maybe even some parts of dead animals you killed yourself... because you're a fucking man and not a little old lady who can't do shit=Win



Fixed for you.

Lazy bum.

Jeff


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## darren (Aug 4, 2008)

Pizza = 

Frozen pizza =


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 4, 2008)

It wasn't a really big pizza. Like 13" or somethingl ike that, still a bit big for a 'personal' size, but I hadn't eaten for like a day, so I was teh hungriez. Also, I cooked the pizza before I ate it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2008)

i eat whole pizzas myself probably twice a week. Its the way forward.


----------



## Harry (Oct 31, 2008)

Frozen Pizza FTW.
I'm having it two nights in a row.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 31, 2008)

The best thing about small frozen pizzas is you can roll that shit up and instantly have a badass burrito.


----------



## budda (Nov 6, 2008)

i used to eat 1 whole delissio pizza for dinner 2 nights a week last year in college.. i gained around 25lbs in 4 months.

now half a pizza constitutes a meal, and i think i've bought 1 frozen pizza in the last 2 months.

that said, pizza pockets  are bastards


----------



## jymellis (Nov 6, 2008)

i posted this in another frozen pizza thread but figured i would share it here also! these pizzas are the shit!

California Pizza Kitchen All Flavors Hawaiian


----------



## Fred (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh dude... I thought you were talking about eating an icy pizza. That would have been worthy of a thread.


----------



## dfedgn27227 (Dec 18, 2008)

spam


----------

